# OEM Flywheel Weight?



## Astrin (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey all, I've been searching around most of the day. Perhaps I just don't know what words/phrases to use, but I just can't seem to find an answer to this question...

How much does the OEM Flywheel weigh for a GA16DE '93 Sentra SE?

I'd like to replace the flywheel with one a little lighter. Nothing like the 7 lb JWT. That's a little too extreme for my purposes. I'd like to drop a little under 1/2 the weight of the OEM flywheel.


----------



## anobii (Jun 13, 2004)

i'm not positive on the weight but i do know its between 15-17 lbs b/c i wayed mine when i took it out and it wayed 15 lbs but it had been cut alot and i think the only flywheels u can buy are 7 or 8 lbs also i installed a fidanza flywheel (7 lbs) b/c it was a little cheaper than jwt and seems to be great quality but it does'nt hurt the driveability at all and makes a very noticeable difference


----------



## Astrin (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the info, the way everyone talks about it, I was expecting something huge like 30 lbs. =p 

I've gotta replace mine since there's a couple teeth sheered off. (Don't ask me how cause I don't know. I found out when I changed the starter.) I'll prolly just go with the seemingly stock 16.7 lb flywheel by Perfection Clutch from autopartswarehouse(.com). 

Since this is my project car, I'll definitely have to change it to the light aluminum 7 lb one later down the road. At 177,000 miles on almost all original parts. I've still got steering and suspension to tackle, then it's time for a rebuild so I can have the base hp to run one or two good size turbos. :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Astrin said:


> I've gotta replace mine since there's a couple teeth sheered off. (Don't ask me how cause I don't know. I found out when I changed the starter.)


You cranked up the starter while the engine was already running. That just grinds things off.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

Not sure how much the GA16DE flywheel weighs, but my SR20DE flywheel weighed 19 lbs. I replaced it with a Fidanza that is 8.7 lbs.


----------

